# 99 tj....



## Maxs01b5 (Nov 24, 2009)

im looking into purchasing a 1999 tj with 83,700 miles automatic 4cyl 2.5. should i be looking for a 6cyl instead? is the four powerful enough?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Lots of people plow with the 4 Cyl The 4 Cyl is the only motor that the plow manufacturers list for plowing (because of weight).

That said
Ive never owned a 4 Cyl, Ive plowed for 23 years with 5 different Jeep all are 6 Cyl.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

A 2.5L will be fine if you plow with the T-case in 4-low.

In 4-hi, the 6 is a MUCH better choice. In addition, the wind drag caused by the plow while driving on the road will be more easily overcome with the 6-cyl. No real reason to go with a 2.5 anyway (unless the price is MUCH lower), gas mileage is about the same.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Having plowed with both 4's and 6's both are capable of making you money. My 4cyl 4sp's are just as good as my 6 auto. I never plow in 4lo. As we speak I am looking for another 6 but in a 5sp.....but that just me.

As for price 4's will always be lower apples to apples.
Gas milage, my 90/94 4cyl. both get around 12mpg and my 97 6cyl. gets 16mpg...highway


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

My Jeep owners manual says they do not recommend you plow snow
with a 4 cyl automatic. It's says if you want to
plow with a 4 (they recommend) the manual transmission.
I am not trying to dispute anyones claims, just repeating what is 
written in my (1997) OM. 

I've been plowing for 21 years with two Jeeps, one
was a 6 cyl CJ and my current 6 cyl TJ.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Luppy;895918 said:


> My Jeep owners manual says they do not recommend you plow snow
> with a 4 cyl automatic. It's says if you want to
> plow with a 4 (they recommend) the manual transmission.
> .


I've heard the same....


----------



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

My 1992 2.5 manual plows just fine in 4H. I do use 4L when in tight spots, or going down a steep driveway, for control purposes. The problem with 4L is reverse. You can't get anywhere, the gearing is too low. The gearing (4.10) on the 4 cylinder manual takes care of any power issues. As long as the tires are not too big (compared to stock), that gearing is fine. BTW, I get high teens on highway for mileage (w/o plow) and mid teens overall.


----------

